# Do they cancel blocks due to weather



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Have a reserved block for saturday which is of course the day Irma is going to hanging around this part of florida.
Anyone ever have a block cancelled due to such things like when Harvey hit houston? Wondering if they notify you, remove it from calendar or should just forfeit?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I would keep it for now you can always forfiet 45 min in advance if you don't get any mail when you can't go


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I don't plan on forfeiting until saturday when we know for sure any impacts from the storm. Just curious how it's handled.
What sucks is you can hardly find gas already and when you do it's long waits and high prices...Paid 2.15 on Friday, then filled up on Monday at same station for 2.69, today up to 3.00. 
So basically out of work until this thing passes. And if any substantial impact could be week or more. 

I'm wondering how or if houston drivers are working or if their warehouses are even up and running?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Lol we have gas issues too in Dallas use gas buddy anyway best of luck


----------



## Compper (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm on the same boat - I happened to get a 6 hour reserved Flex shift for Saturday afternoon/night and now this s*** happens. Argh...


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Compper said:


> I'm on the same boat - I happened to get a 6 hour reserved Flex shift for Saturday afternoon/night and now this s*** happens. Argh...


 Yeh...us "block challenged" just can't catch a break! 
6 hour block huh......is that for fresh? It looks like fresh is going to start getting tips.....

Well....got my answer:

DELIVERY STATION ADVISORY | *Delivery Station Closed Thursday, September 7 & Friday, September 8*

*Your delivery station, Miami Gardens (DMI2), will be closed Thursday, September 7 and Friday, September 8 due to Hurricane Irma. *
*If you're scheduled for a delivery block Thursday, September 7, 2017, and/or Friday, September 8, 2017, you do not need to complete deliveries or come to the delivery station. You will receive payment only for blocks which you provided delivery services. *
*You may disregard blocks scheduled in the Amazon Flex app during closed hours. Your reliability rating will not be impacted. *
*The Amazon Flex Team*


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Well shoot no free pay


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Have a reserved block for saturday which is of course the day Irma is going to hanging around this part of florida.
> Anyone ever have a block cancelled due to such things like when Harvey hit houston? Wondering if they notify you, remove it from calendar or should just forfeit?


YES THEY DO. The Saturday that Harvey hit. i worked in the morning. but in the afternoon. we were told at the warehouse to check in then go home all deliveries cancelled do to weather. (got paid for it too)


----------

